# Modern art students



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)




----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

lmao its the night watch isnt it? fun fact : it actually is not supposed to be night but it lost some brightness due to aging and got named "nightwatch" after this process ^^


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

It's Rembrandt's "The Night Watch", yes. Initially, it was considerably bigger, but was cut down when removed from the room in which it was first hung. It's a horrible thing to do because the proportions change, but Rembrandt did this himself with his huge "Claudius Civilis" when it was refused.

Rembrandt was really the first modern painter and we are heavily indebted to him. He used surprisingly abstract techniques. Lucian Freud has continued in his tradition.

Mats


----------

